# Java Prüfung bevorstehend suche Vorschläge



## fLn (18. Jun 2012)

Hi,

Ich stell mich mal kurz vor damit man weiss um wen es sich hier ueberhaupt handelt (nicht das ihr denkt ich sei ne lisamäuschen19), bin 23 männlich! und studiere in Italien cognitive Wissenschaften, als nächstes steht die Theorie Prüfung für Java an. Das Ganze ist eigendlich ziemlich einfach da geht es nur darum einige Grundlagen zu lernen UML, CRC, OO usw. Da ich danach aber ein Programm abgeben muss diesen Sommer könnte ich ein paar Ideen brauchen für ein kleines Programm, am besten wäre etwas relativ einfaches. Die Aufgabe muss mit grafischem Interfaces umgesetzt werden, also nicht nur das plumpe Programm selbst. 

(Ich bin ehrlich, ich hab noch nie was grafisch umgesetzt da ich das Programm, dessen namen ich nicht mal kenne irgend Etwas mit s oder so was ähnliches (ich weiss ich sollte das eigendlich wissen und ich komm jetzt total faul rüber, was ich eigendlich auch bin wer schon nicht =) ), das sie genutzt haben nicht im griff habe).

Ich hatte gedacht ich könnte ein Turnierbaum erstellen, so was wie bei der EM, das natürlich auch für andere Turniere gebraucht werden könnte.

Habt ihr irgendwelche Vorschlaege? Ich bin ein Java Anfänger aber für das Programm selbst hab ich noch Zeit diesen Sommer, würde aber gerne zum lernen bis am 22. (da steht die Theorieprüfung an) schon Heute wissen was für ein Programm ich machen könnte damit ich die zugehoerigen UML, CRC usw. machen kann, um in die Theorie wieder hineinzukommen.

Danach werde ich Fragen die das Programm selbst betreffen in diesen Thread schreiben.

p.s. hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und das ich verständlich geschrieben habe :bae:

mfg fLn


----------



## pzypher (18. Jun 2012)

Für die grafische Oberfläche kannst du NetBeans verwenden, da gibts auch einen Designer, mit dem du Buttons, Textfelder uvm. ganz einfach per Drag & Drop platzieren kannst. Hat zwar dann nichts mit programmieren zu tun, trotzdem bekommst du einen ersten Einblick in GUIs. 

Ich würde mich am Anfang Schritt für Schritt reinarbeiten und nicht zuviel vornehmen.

Ein einfaches Beispiel wäre dann ein einfacher Taschenrechner: 

2 Textfelder (Operand A/B)
4 Buttons (Addiere, Subtrahiere, Dividiere, Multipliziere)
1 Label (Ergebnis)

Entsprechende Methoden (Addiere, etc) implementieren, die bei Klick auf den jeweiligen Button aufgerufen werden; die Methoden holen sich dann die Werte aus Textfeld A+B und geben dir das Ergebnis in einem Label aus.


----------



## fLn (18. Jun 2012)

Danke, momentan muss ich mich aber erst auf die Theorie konzentrieren ab dem 22. habe ich dann Zeit für das programmieren. Den Taschenrechner hatte ich schon mal gemacht und Netbeans ist auch das Programm das ich nutzen muss für das Projekt. Ich denke ich werde einfach eine art Turnierbaum erstellen, also was fuer mich mehr oder weniger schaffbares =).


----------

